# ssh wont start



## emck (Sep 19, 2002)

Hello 

My  ssh server wont start...  when I start it and look at the console it tell me that it is missing the keys but if I look into /etc they are there.  I use to have the problem when I only wanted other computer to connect to my computer with ssh2 but now it is will ssh 1 and 2.  

I am not sure what the problem is.  I am using 10.2
with the ssh that came with it.

Thanks I apreciate the help.

Edward

etc folder

-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel    1114 Sep 17 09:04 ssh_config
-rw-------   1 root    wheel     744 Sep 18 14:57 ssh_host_dsa_key
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     602 Sep 18 14:57 ssh_host_dsa_key.pub
-rw-------   1 root    wheel     531 Sep 18 14:59 ssh_host_key
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     335 Sep 18 14:59 ssh_host_key.pub
-rw-------   1 root    wheel     951 Sep 18 14:58 ssh_host_rsa_key
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     226 Sep 18 14:58 ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     849 Sep 18 14:48 sshd_config
-rw-r--r--   1 root    wheel     849 Sep 18 14:48 sshd_config.bak


Console messege 
Starting Secure Login Server
Could not load host key: /etc/ssh_host_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh_host_rsa_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh_host_dsa_key

Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key

Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key

sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.


----------

